# Kiddos



## love_sick35

My marriage is in trouble and for this post it doesnt really matter what it is about. This is a more specific question about dealing with what will be the loose of the happy family and the ability to live happily without your children in your life all the time. My wife and I are going to MC. I am not sure where it is going to lead and am hoping for the best. I want to stay together and make our marriage better but I am not sure if it will be. Considering what is best for them so that they can stay in the same home and have as little change in there lives as possible and what a court will decide I have come to the realization that at best I will have Joint custody with there mother and they will be staying with her. I have two wonderful boys who I adore and cant bring myself to think about living without. I guess my question is to those who have children but do not have them in there lives everyday. How do you survive? How do you make it through each day seeing there smiling little faces in your mind and knowing that you cant see them whenever you want. I dont know if my wife and I will stay together or divorce but at any rate I am devastated by the idea of not being there for my sons each and every moment of their lives. I dont want to be misserable in my marriage but I am having a very hard time imagining how to I will ever make it without those wonderful boys being there.


----------

